# Pie Dough



## tee (Apr 8, 2004)

I need a Pie Dough recipe someone help me out?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

in %

100 pastry flour
67 shortening
34 water, ice cold
2 salt
4 brown sugar

Sift flour. 
Rub together by hand, the shortening with sifted flour. 
Mixture should remain dry with pea sized pieces of fat (larger for more flaky crust, smaller for less flaky).
Dissolve sugar and salt in cold water. Add to flour mixture (all at once).
Mix to form a ball of dough.
Rest in fridge (covered) for at least 1h.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Were you wanting one that large?


----------

